# EG Konformitätserklärung oder CE Konformitätserklärung



## MariusW (20 Juni 2012)

Hallo,
was ist der Unterschied? Gibt es einen? 
Momentan bin ich etwas verwirrt.

Gruß
Marius


----------



## Tommi (20 Juni 2012)

Hallo,

laut Maschinenrichtlinie 2006/42/EG Anhang 2 heißt es
EG-Konformitätserklärung.
Mit CE-Konformitätserklärung ist das Gleiche gemeint,
den Begriff gibt es offiziell nicht, zumindest im Bereich
der Maschinenrichtlinie.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## MariusW (20 Juni 2012)

Danke Tommi!

hab ichs mir doch gedacht!


----------



## joko96 (21 Mai 2015)

*Einbau- oder/und Konformitätserklärung?*

Hallo Profis!

Unsere Anlagen bestehen z.B. aus einem Banddickenmessgerät und einem kleinen Steuerschrank.
Diese Einheit soll in einem Walzwerk eingesetzt werden um die Dicke des gewalzten Materials zu messen. Nach meinem Verständnis ist die Einheit eine unvollständige Maschine, die zunächst nach MRL betrachtet werden muss. Zusätzlich würde ich für den Steuerschrank eine CE- Kennzeichnung nach NRL und EMV-RL vorsehen.

Frage: Muss ich eine Konformitätserklärung gemäß NRL und EMV-RL und dazu eine Einbauerklärung für die MRL ausstellen?


Gruß


Joko


----------



## stevenn (26 Mai 2015)

kann der Steuerschrank zusammen mit dem Banddickenmessgerät als _Gesamtheit von Maschinen_ gelten?


----------



## joko96 (8 Juni 2015)

Der Steuerschrank mit dem Banddickenmessgerät ist eine unvollständige Maschine!


----------



## jora (8 Juni 2015)

joko96 schrieb:


> Der Steuerschrank mit dem Banddickenmessgerät ist eine unvollständige Maschine!



Ich wäre hier vorsichtig!
Ggf. kann auch die Messgeräterichtlinie 2004/22/EG 
Pauschal kann man da nix sagen


----------



## stevenn (8 Juni 2015)

joko96 schrieb:


> Der Steuerschrank mit dem Banddickenmessgerät ist eine unvollständige Maschine!



würde ich so pauschal erstmal nicht sagen, aber die Ferndiagnose ist halt nicht leicht


----------



## joko96 (8 Juni 2015)

Ich verstehe nicht, warum ist die Kombination Steuerung+Mechanik als unvolständige Maschine so ein grosses Problem. Ich bin doch nicht der Erster, der so eine unvollständige Maschine auf den Markt bringt!


----------



## stevenn (8 Juni 2015)

joko96 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, warum ist die Kombination Steuerung+Mechanik als unvolständige Maschine so ein grosses Problem. Ich bin doch nicht der Erster, der so eine unvollständige Maschine auf den Markt bringt!


meiner Meinung nach hat die Kombination von Steuerung und Banddickenmessgerät eine bestimmte Funktion und zwar wie du oben geschrieben hast _Dicke ... messen_. Aber wenn ich nochmal darüber nachdenke, fehlt ein Antriebssystem oder? dann bin ich doch bei dir. sorry für die Verwirrung


----------



## jora (8 Juni 2015)

joko96 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, warum ist die Kombination Steuerung+Mechanik als unvolständige Maschine so ein grosses Problem. Ich bin doch nicht der Erster, der so eine unvollständige Maschine auf den Markt bringt!



Weil es noch viele andere Richtlinien gibt, die ggf. betrachtet werden müssen. Immer nur die MRL anzuwenden ist falsch
Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, ggf. bist du hier in der Messgeräterichtlinie, sonst Niederspannungsrsichtlinie, wahrscheinlich EMV, ...
Pauschal immer eine unvollständige Maschine zu liefern ist nicht rechtens, ließ dir die Anwendungsbwereiche der Richtlinien mal genauer durch.


----------

